# My day at the seaside yesterday....



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

Since we've had the best part of 14 months of lockdown, and hardly anyone working, this small  coastal resort nearest to us is unfortunately needing a lot of TLC..before the height of the tourist season starts for day trippers.

It's still not full opened.. the fairground on the seafront  which is the biggest attraction is still locked down, but because we only re-opend partially as a country last Monday , surprisingly there was many people down there despite it being a week-day and not a weekend , not on the beach, because although sunny it had a cold breeze, and many people wore coats ( not me)... but off the front, and in the high street and parks it was hot enough to get reddened by the sun as hubs did.. ( I've always got sun factor lotion on so it didn't get me)...

Here  the 'sea'is an Estuary..in this case the River Thames, so it's not an ocean ( an Estuary is a River which meets a sea..making Brackish water) .. and most of the time we were there yesterday the tide was out ( lots of fishing here mainly for shellfish ) 

The pier is the longest pleasure pier in the world..at a mile and a quarter and there is a train to take you from one end to the other...or you can choose to walk

Anyway here's a few photos of the many I took yesterday, of my  first day near the sea in 2 years ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

At the end of the pier there are refreshments and food stalls, unfortunately most of them were closed.. again due to the lockdown.

Despite the sun, it was verrry windy and cold  at the end of the pier..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

One more of the walk way next to the railway line on the pier ...heading back to the promenade..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

this one is part of the Never Never land illuminations which are lit at night..


----------



## Jules (Apr 24, 2021)

The cold wind off the water would likely have kept even more away.  All the better for you to wander about.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

So are you next to an ocean or is that just a river? Usually isn't anything out in the open by water more breezy? The pictures are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 24, 2021)

Enjoyed your photographs.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> The cold wind off the water would likely have kept even more away.  All the better for you to wander about.


these photos tell a huge lie...the place was packed  in many parts...especailly where the coastal bars are ...It took us over 40 minutes when we arrived to drive just 3 miles to park


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> So are you next to an ocean or is that just a river? Usually isn't anything out in the open by water more breezy? The pictures are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


It's the River Thames...  London's iconic river...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

I have  some more , I'll post another day...


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 24, 2021)

Too bad so many places were still closed.  Looks like you had a picture perfect day, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Too bad so many places were still closed.  Looks like you had a picture perfect day, Holly.


yes that's really exactly what it was Lois...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Well it always seems breezier out in the open and around water. I'm sure it's more pleasant in the summer. I like that Never Never land thing. That's cute.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well it always seems breezier out in the open and around water. I'm sure it's more pleasant in the summer. I like that Never Never land thing. That's cute.


It's not usually a windy coast in the summer being South...the East coast have the breezier resorts.. but we're still only in April, and as I said inland..like here today in my garden it's really warm..


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Must just be a Kansas thing. LOL! Well at any rate it's pretty. I bet the food court would be fun.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm honestly glad you enjoyed your visit to the seaside. 
I realize I'm different but I find the ruination of coastal areas by people very disturbing. Give me the pure and beautiful seaside anytime.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

@SetWave 
What do you mean by ruination? Like the whole boardwalk thing?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

Great photos Holly, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 161609
> 
> I'm honestly glad you enjoyed your visit to the seaside.
> I realize I'm different but I find the ruination of coastal areas by people very disturbing. Give me the pure and beautiful seaside anytime.


well we also have those too... remember we're an Island


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @SetWave
> What do you mean by ruination? Like the whole boardwalk thing?


Yep. Screw the boardwalk. Want amusements that have nothing to do with the sea? Build that crap inland.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Yep. Screw the boardwalk. Want amusements that have nothing to do with the sea? Build that crap inland.


I agree. Plus there's bound to be garbage making it's way into the sea from litter and stuff too. Never a good thing.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I agree. Plus there's bound to be garbage making it's way into the sea from litter and stuff too. Never a good thing.


During the summer since many years ago the trash at the beach and in the water is heartbreaking.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> During the summer since many years ago the trash at the beach and in the water is heartbreaking.


I'm sure it is. I've seen images.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 24, 2021)

Holly, I've checked and re-checked, you haven't mentioned the resort, how then do I know that it's Southend? Or as this East End lad would say: "Sarfend."


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Holly, I've checked and re-checked, you haven't mentioned the resort, how then do I know that it's Southend? Or as this East End lad would say: "Sarfend."


Sarfend of course, and probably because I mentioned the pier being the longest in the world ... my husband was born and raised there, right behind the kursaal ....


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 24, 2021)

The Kursaal. Who could ever forget The Kursaal Flyers? All quiff & crooked teeth.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

OMG..I have never heard of these guys, and the lead with the horrible teeth ? ...so I've just asked my o/h if he knew them and not only does he know them.. one of them was his Physics teacher......not the one with the teeth I hasten to add...

I'll PM you.. don't wanna put too much info on an open forum you understand


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG..I have never heard of these guys, and the lead with the horrible teeth ? ...so I've just asked my o/h if he knew them and not only does he know them.. one of them was his Physics teacher......not the one with the teeth I hasten to add...
> 
> I'll PM you.. don't wanna put too much info on an open forum you understandful


Oh dear, that song, the corny lyrics and the dreadful lead singer. Have I traumatised you Holly? 
What have I done?


----------

